# endurance saddle seat pad



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a couple of different Merino wool ones (one for my dressage saddle and another for my leather endurance saddle) they look like this:
















pricey, but I've had mine for 7 years or so and they are still going strong - I ride in them weekly in all types of weather. Washed them once in the washer and dried them about half way in the dryer then let them air dry the rest of the way in a shady spot outside. Fluffs up with a horse brush and good as new.


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

*what brand are they?*

those look comfy. Do you know the brand or a website to buy?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Try doing a search for "sheepskin saddle cover" and whatever kind of saddle you have. Many are custom made for the specific type of saddle.

Pretty sure my cover (which is like the full one pictured above) came from Moss Rock Endurance.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Running Bear endurance tack used to have some - so does the Distance Depot and some of the other endurance vendors..... make sure you look up Merino wool or at the very least, make sure that what you are looking at is made of real hides. The fake stuff will still be called 'wool' too, but sometimes certain vendors leave out the fact that it is synthetic. The synthetic ones flatten out and wear thru in less than a year in my experience with them.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I got all of my merino wool items through Long riders gear. Free shipping when you spend a certain amount, or $5 two-day shipping. Love it!


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for the replies. =)


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

valley vet seems to have the best price on merino seat pads. I keep hinting to my husband.

Deluxe Horse Saddle Seat Cushion Brown | eBay


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for the link. I still couldn't find them. 

looks like the attach under the saddle? instead of around the horn.

I"m actually looking for my husband. I'm fine with our saddle. But I have more butt cushioning. Yay! He gets sore after 15 minutes.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

my riding buddy got hers from Longriders. She doesn't have a horn either and she loves that thing!!! OMG it is cool in the summer and warm in the winter. What more could you want!


----------

